# Jamerson Cup...The Results!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Yesterday's Jamerson Cup at the Moose Lodge in Gloucester, VA, was the prelude to the MASCAR tenth season as an organized HO slot car club racing both T-Jet and magnet car classes. We raced Super Stock and modified classes, but next year's event looks to add our BeachJet style of Fray T-Jets to the mix. We also are planning on adding some new routed tracks, to bring our club up to speed with the best in the country. The racing attracted Wayne Hetler from Michigan, who picked up Moe Moefield in Indiana on his way to the East Coast. We also had Sammy Heller from PA, Harvey Goodwin and Roger Porcelli from NJ. The locals were out in force, with Dustin, Danny and Dennis coming out of long retirement to run with the club again. We also had the entire Edwards family there, while Brian was busy streaming the event and setting up his cameras for the groundbreaking upcoming video...wife Michelle took up a controller with Corey, Ev and Ryno all of which have been basically racing since birth.

Full pictorial race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/8-17-13.html

Thanks to race host Ronnie Jamerson, MASCAR President Mark Smith, videographer Brian Edwards, Robby Whiteed for moving the track to the hall, The Moose Lodge for providing the race place and 
Brooke for serving hot food to order from 7am to 8pm, and all MASCAR members for all that you do.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok, here's the first video!! Super stocks and everyone acting "a fool again."


This video's vocal star performer is X-Factor with such great hits as: "I Blew My Butt Off", "There's Some Things In New Jersey I Can't Control, Sir" and "It's Just Good Getting Together And Act A Fool Again." Ronnie has honorable mention with "Shame On You, Steve", "That's What We're All About" and "We Just Wanna Have Fun." Roger chimed in with, "I've Got to Drop The Kids Off At The Pool, First." Anyone see a theme there?! Fun video to edit. I hope you enjoy. Please stop by the MASCAR website as Tom has put in some time adding a couple of new features including our new LIVE streaming screen for the new MASCAR TV series coming this season. You may even see a new series by Freddy "French Fried" Taters!  Thanks to Tom for man handling the web site!!






Brian


----------

